# Eerie Acres Cemetery 2013



## BIGANT

Just a super quick walkthrough video on Halloween night to show our animatronics and other props that only go out on the big night! If you want to see more information on the props each one of them has their own video on my playlist so be sure to check that out!






I have a few more things that will only go out on the big night itself. I will hopefully get my camera out this weekend and get a video of everything including the ghosts in the windows and the singing pumpkin set up



















]


----------



## BIGANT




----------



## jdubbya

Fantastic! The crypt wall on the garage door looks awesome! Where in the world did you get that formal statue of the guy in the hat!? Loving the night pics too. Great lighting! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Hairazor

Love your columns! Everything looks so well put together!


----------



## BIGANT

jdubbya said:


> Fantastic! The crypt wall on the garage door looks awesome! Where in the world did you get that formal statue of the guy in the hat!? Loving the night pics too. Great lighting! Looking forward to more!


Thanks! the statue is actually a promotional item from Jack Daniels from last Christmas my neighbor gave me. His son works for a beverage company and brought it home. It was all white when they gave it to me so I painted it up to look like stone!


----------



## BIGANT

Hairazor said:


> Love your columns! Everything looks so well put together!


Thanks!! The real test is to see how they hold up to the rain we are getting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your mausoleum wall looks amazing in that night shot!

Love the variety of stones, love the fence and columns, love the Halloween count down guy - shoot, ain't nothin' not to love about this display


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I love the tree...did you run a bunch of extension cords up there to light everything?

Wish I could do the same with my tree. It's too tall and not enough lower hanging branches.


----------



## BIGANT

Offwhiteknight said:


> I love the tree...did you run a bunch of extension cords up there to light everything?
> 
> Wish I could do the same with my tree. It's too tall and not enough lower hanging branches.


yup thats exactly what I did, there are actually more pumpkins that you cant see in the pics. They are hooked up to a gemmy halloween light show so they all blink on and off at different times and stuff! Its by far the most time consuming part of setting everything since my yard is anything but flat it takes a while to position the ladder and climb up and down numerous times


----------



## forbiddenforest

Wow! Love the Halloween Countdown Tombstone- gives me ideas!


----------



## MapThePlanet

Look Great BigAnt! Love Jack!!


----------



## BIGANT

Thanks!! Here is a crappy cell phone video of our ghosts upstairs hopefully this weekend I can get my good camera out and get a better video of everything!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

wow! Everything looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The projections look so spooky. We're going to add one to our display this year.


----------



## MotelSixx

Great work.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Very very nice! Everything looks really put together. Very thought out. I especially LOVE your crypt wall!!!!!


----------



## mys197gt

Will Reid said:


> Where'd you get that Hatbox Ghost tombstone?


Disney


----------



## Hairazor

Love the spooks in the upstairs windows!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## rottincorps

This is great . The garage door is fantastic. Keep up the great work.


----------



## BIGANT

*Eerie Acres Cemetery 2013 Walk Around Video*

Just a quick walk around of the cemetery so far, none of the animatronics are out right now and there are still other things that wont be out till the big night itself!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Very nice! I love the multiple layers to your lighting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very atmospheric! It's always fun to see how all the props a person has done throughout the year come together in a display like this.

I really, really like those jackos in the tree.


----------



## Hairazor

I love the jacks in the trees, your columns, your morgue door and, well all of it!


----------



## wakejumper

great yard display!! looks really good!!!!


----------



## BIGANT

Bump included new halloween night walk through video to the first post!!!


----------



## fick209

WOW!!!!!!!!!!
I don't know where to begin about how much I really like everything! The props are incredible and you create such a wonderful overall atmosphere. I am blown away, This is beautiful. I think my favorite is the pumpkins hanging from the tree. That is an idea I might need to borrow Great, great job! Awesome!


----------

